

Designing for the Mobile Web - gongfudoi
http://www.sitepoint.com/print/designing-for-mobile-web

======
ideas101
nice article --- i was always wondering how to manage 2 different kind of
users (mobile and desktop) ... this article give some basic fundamentals to
take care.

